# Call Me Crazy But I Want One



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Of course goldens are my first love but I have been very interested in this breed since I first discovered it about 4 years ago. It's called a Kooikerhondje. They are still in Foundation Stock but there are a few breeders that aren't too far from me (by not too far I mean within a one day drive).

I think after Colby is gone when there's room in the house for an extra obedience dog I might consider one. Surely if I can train a Lhasa Apso for obedience I can train one of these! Am I totally crazy? I've been trying to see if any have earned any titles yet. I think I remember hearing about some agility titles awhile back but I don't know about obedience titles.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute little dog.. reminds me of my Susie I had growing up! There was a Picard in the breed class last night next to my ring and he was pretty neat looking!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

How cute! I remember when I was little the Hovawort's (sp?) always looked like fluffier Goldens to me!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yes if you look at a picture of the light colored ones they definately look like big goldens! The first time I saw a picture of one I thought it was a golden.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What does that mean, still in foundation stock? Are they being developed as a breed? What is their primary purpose? To me, they look like they have some cavalier and some pomeranian??? LOL. I don't know if that's true or not. They look like they'd be FAST.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I saw one of those dogs at the UKC show I went to. It seemed like a pleasant dog and it was showing in the gundog group. The one I saw seemed to be lighter boned, but same markings, etc.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If a breed is in FSS that means AKC hasn't accepted them as a breed yet, usually because there are not enough registered yet in the United States. The Kooiker is an old breed mostly found in the Netherlands, it is believe that the Toller was developed from the Kooiker.



CarolinaCasey said:


> What does that mean, still in foundation stock? Are they being developed as a breed? What is their primary purpose? To me, they look like they have some cavalier and some pomeranian??? LOL. I don't know if that's true or not. They look like they'd be FAST.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, what fun, a Dutch dog! Must be good!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw a TV show about these guys awhile back. Wish I could rememebr alittle bit about what I saw :uhoh: I remember thinking they were real cuties though!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Cute little dog.. reminds me of my Susie I had growing up! There was a Picard in the breed class last night next to my ring and he was pretty neat looking!


I find the picards very interesting. I have a friend who breeds them. I would like to see how they do in performance events.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Really cute! I think Dee Nichols a Toller breeder also has them, aren't they pretty small, smaller than a toller?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing Anney. I have a friend who wants a toller because of the size. She wants a smaller dog. She has a big 70+# lab. But she likes retrievers. Or the 'working' group. She wants a dog that will swim. 

This is an ADORABLE dog. So the AKC doesn't recognize it yet. Could you show it as a "Canine Partner" until they do?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes Dee Nichols also breeds Kooikers in addition to Tollers. She uses the kennel name RedGold for her Kooikers. They are a smaller dog: 14-16 inches and 20-24 pounds.

Kooikers can be shown in companion events and can be left intact. There are no conformation classes for them in AKC until they get into the misc. class.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

When Isabel gets older (think 2+), my wife & I want to add either a Shiloh Shepherd or Rhodesian Ridgeback to our family.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

That is an adorable little dog!!!! 

I *need* one of these!

American Kennel Club - Portuguese Podengo Photos


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> That is an adorable little dog!!!!
> 
> I *need* one of these!
> 
> American Kennel Club - Portuguese Podengo Photos


Oh there was one of these at the rally trial I did with Flip! It won second place with a 97 and is the first of its breed to earn a rally novice title. Flip got us into a bit of trouble because he thought it was really interesting and wanted to play with it!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Oh there was one of these at the rally trial I did with Flip! It won second place with a 97 and is the first of its breed to earn a rally novice title. Flip got us into a bit of trouble because he thought it was really interesting and wanted to play with it!


They LOOK like they would be FAST!!!! It was the dog in the move The Lake House and it was also in that movie about a dolphin and a dog....can't remember the name....I'd have to go on IMDB....


****Edit - Zeus and Roxanne!!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> I was wondering the same thing Anney. I have a friend who wants a toller because of the size. She wants a smaller dog. She has a big 70+# lab. But she likes retrievers. Or the 'working' group. She wants a dog that will swim.
> 
> This is an ADORABLE dog. So the AKC doesn't recognize it yet. Could you show it as a "Canine Partner" until they do?


The person who owns the training center I teach at breeds smaller Tollers and of course I travel with Audrey and Cash..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's some pictures of its rally run


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Here's some pictures of its rally run


 
Sooo cute!!! LOVE them!

Found this little video...

Watch Zeus And Roxanne: Zeus and Roxanne Video Trailers Online | Free on XFINITY TV


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Here's some pictures of its rally run


Cool looking dog. It looks like a wire coated Ibizan Hound - which I've only seen one of -- owned by a coursing judge.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Is the Kooikerhondje recognized by the UKC? I have seen so many new to me breeds at UKC breed shows.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think they are UKC eligible. In my searching yesterday I found a breeder in WI, her dogs has UKC titles on them. Not sure conformation but.... 

I do think they are an adorable dog. Would love more information. I did write the breeder in WI, and asked them if they by any chance were coming to the UKC Premier. We will be there I would LOVE to see one in person.


----------

